# S&W 340PD revolver experience?



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> Here it is with it's big brother (S&W 686). Man, you talk about a difference - the 686 weighs 40 ozs, the 340 comes in at less than 12 ozs. I'll be flinging some different loads through it this weekend starting with some 125 grain .38s and go up from there.


Welcome to the 340PD Kids Club!!!!!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice! My wife and I don't see eye to eye on this, but I'd like one of EVERYTHING!

I'm sure many have noticed, but there's really an increase in the personal protection stuff which I'm convinced has something to do with the upcoming election. I ordered the BIG box of .38 JHPs from Cabelas ..... BACK ORDERED. Went to D&R Sports here in Kazoo, NONE on the shelf. Talked to the guy that I'm getting the CPL training from and he's NEVER seen (in 30 years) this kind of interest in his classes. Interesting.


----------



## leapin lunker (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't leave home without the PD, however, I don't really carry it for practice shooting. I dry shoot it and practice drawing. I mean, this gun is truly for self protection. Chances are if you need to draw it in self defense you will be within a few feet of your adversary. Accuracy at that distance is not an issue. Knockdown power is. 

If you want a range gun get a 45 or 40. 

Load the PD with the 357's and hope you never have to use it.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

leapin lunker said:


> I don't really carry it for practice shooting. I dry shoot it and practice drawing. I mean, this gun is truly for self protection. Chances are if you need to draw it in self defense you will be within a few feet of your adversary. Accuracy at that distance is not an issue. Knockdown power is.


Agreed, I would not consider this gun a "pleasure" to shoot. However I have enjoyed the process (so far) of getting used to firing the gun with several different loads. And yes, the gun is a handfull with .357s.

With all that being said, my idea of a good carry gun is one that's easy to carry with all the knockdown power you can handle. I didn't buy it to shoot gophers at 50 yards. (I have a bow for that!)


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

KalamazooKid said:


> Agreed, I would not consider this gun a "pleasure" to shoot. However I have enjoyed the process (so far) of getting used to firing the gun with several different loads. And yes, the gun is a handfull with .357s.
> 
> With all that being said, my idea of a good carry gun is one that's easy to carry with all the knockdown power you can handle. I didn't buy it to shoot gophers at 50 yards. (I have a bow for that!)


 
I've heard 357s cut the webbing between the thumb and fingers pretty good... How's your hand Kid?
tb


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

tbbassdaddy said:


> I've heard 357s cut the webbing between the thumb and fingers pretty good... How's your hand Kid?
> tb


No cuts but I have figured out that it's a good idea to wear some light shooting gloves for practice sessions with .357s:lol:. If my wife decides to get something similar size wise, my only recommendation would be to stick to the .38s.


----------



## Jack Rillen (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello,

New poster here, and new 340PD owner as of this afternoon. I've been looking at this gun the last few times I was at the range gun shop. Today I just couldn't wald by! 30 minutes later I walked out with a small bulge in my front left pocket.

Quick question though. How in heck do you get the grips off? I like to dunk my gun in Prolix (a little like BreakFree,) and then apply a bit of lube to the yoke, ejection rod, and a couple of drops into the action. How does one take the side plate off? I won't do that for a while, but I was curious.

Also, does Crimson make a grip for this?

Man this think is crazy light. Feels like a plastic toy. Hope it's not too much of a bear to practice with. You who are carrying it in a pocket, are you using a pocket holster? That trigger pull is so strong I think some might feel comfortable using no pocket holster.

Thanks...


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Jack Rillen said:


> Hello,
> 
> New poster here, and new 340PD owner as of this afternoon. I've been looking at this gun the last few times I was at the range gun shop. Today I just couldn't wald by! 30 minutes later I walked out with a small bulge in my front left pocket.
> 
> ...


Crimson trace makes a couple of different models of grip for the 340PD (cant remember the model numbers thought).

The grip comes off with the little plastic tool that should have come with the gun (pull out the bottom liner of the box that the gun came in and the tool should be under there). You slip the tool in the butt of the grip where there are two depressions. The tool slides between the grip and the frame and pops the grip off. 

If you want I can e-mail you the instructions that came with my gun. It would be later today as I would have to scan them at work.

Hope this helps,
J-


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Jack Rillen said:


> Hello,
> 
> New poster here, and new 340PD owner as of this afternoon. I've been looking at this gun the last few times I was at the range gun shop. Today I just couldn't wald by! 30 minutes later I walked out with a small bulge in my front left pocket.
> 
> ...


 Congratulations on the the new toy!!! And welcome to the MS.

There are instructions with the plastic grip removal tool. Or if you buy the Hogue oversize grips they come with one. I put the Hogue oversize grips on and can shot a box or 2 of full power loads.

Which front sight did ya get, the Red one ore the yellow fiber optic one?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Jack Rillen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I like to dunk my gun in Prolix (a little like BreakFree,) and then apply a bit of lube to the yoke, ejection rod, and a couple of drops into the action. How does one take the side plate off? I won't do that for a while, but I was curious.
> 
> ...


Once you get the grips off remove the 3 screws on the right side of the frame / sideplate. Pull out the cylinder and yoke. Now hold the gun in your left hand with the sideplate down against your palm. Take a nylon / rubber mallet and rap the left side of GRIP frame near the top. A few sharp raps and the sideplate will simply pop off into your palm. Reassemble by hand with the 3 screws.

Buy a spring kit from Wolff - J frame has coil mainspring, EZ DIY trigger job. Little tricky to pop out the trigger rebound assembly for the 2nd spring but no big deal. Look for a reliable DAO pull in the 6-8 lb range, test 100 rds for primer strikes after spring change.


----------



## Jack Rillen (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I found it! Earlier I only quickly scanned the "extras" that came with he gun, and it seemed like the ordinary junk one gets in an S&W: the lock, the stupid IL lock keys, the instructions that apply to every gun S&W has ever made, a couple of advertisements.

I wonder why a screw wasn't used? Oh well, doesn't matter. 

I got the one with the yellow/green front fiber optic. Also, thanks for those instructions about the action and the trigger job. I might leave the trigger the way it is for a while, see if I can soften it up with a lot of dry firing. I've been debating whether I can occasionally carry the gun bareback, no pocket holster, as the trigger pull is very high.

This will be the first S&W revolver that I use for self-defense, and I think I'm going to want to remove that lock. I have seen threads elsewhere that explain the best way to go about doing that. Quick question though. If I remove the lock, if I ever have to send the gun back for repair, will S&W still fix the gun? 

Thanks


----------



## Jack Rillen (Sep 10, 2008)

Wildone said:


> Congratulations on the the new toy!!! And welcome to the MS.
> 
> There are instructions with the plastic grip removal tool. Or if you buy the Hogue oversize grips they come with one. I put the Hogue oversize grips on and can shot a box or 2 of full power loads.
> 
> Which front sight did ya get, the Red one ore the yellow fiber optic one?


How do the Hogues affect the abilty to conceal? This little guy's purpose is o sit in a pocket and stay there. It'll be a primary on on days in warmer whether when I am wearing a tucked-in shirt. In colder whether, or when I wear an untucked polo shirt, the 340 will be a backp to my XD9SC that rides in an IWB. Under a sports jacket I sometimes carry the XD in an OWB holster.

Really wondering what it'll be like to shoot this little guy. About the hottest little gun I'v ever fired is a Kahr MK40, the all metal version. That gun, while it doesn't hurt, is a handfull, often gives me a little cut on the top of my thumb, back towards the webbing. Don't know what it is on that gun that cuts me. Nothing really there. It's a friends gun.

I'm going to start out with plain old 38sp, and then work my way up to some 38 +P. I'll probably settle on some Speer Golddot shortbarrel 38 +P. I guess I'll have to shoot a 357 or two see what all the ruckus is about. I'm flinching just thinking about it!


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Jack Rillen said:


> How do the Hogues affect the abilty to conceal? This little guy's purpose is o sit in a pocket and stay there. It'll be a primary on on days in warmer whether when I am wearing a tucked-in shirt. In colder whether, or when I wear an untucked polo shirt, the 340 will be a backp to my XD9SC that rides in an IWB. Under a sports jacket I sometimes carry the XD in an OWB holster.
> 
> Really wondering what it'll be like to shoot this little guy. About the hottest little gun I'v ever fired is a Kahr MK40, the all metal version. That gun, while it doesn't hurt, is a handfull, often gives me a little cut on the top of my thumb, back towards the webbing. Don't know what it is on that gun that cuts me. Nothing really there. It's a friends gun.
> 
> I'm going to start out with plain old 38sp, and then work my way up to some 38 +P. I'll probably settle on some Speer Golddot shortbarrel 38 +P. I guess I'll have to shoot a 357 or two see what all the ruckus is about. I'm flinching just thinking about it!


 
It is just a little bigger than the regular grips. Fits great in short pockets and not bulky at all. I carry Horanady .357 mag 158 gr xtp's in it.

It is my back up to my 10MM, so I don't think it will ever be needed.


----------



## Jack Rillen (Sep 10, 2008)

Wildone said:


> It is just a little bigger than the regular grips. Fits great in short pockets and not bulky at all. I carry Horanady .357 mag 158 gr xtp's in it.
> 
> It is my back up to my 10MM, so I don't think it will ever be needed.


I took a look at the Hogue site, but was unsure as to which grip you were referring to.

I shot the new gun at the range today, used some 38SP, recoil is quite stout, but manageable. I was surprised to discover that I could shoot one-handed just as well as with two hands. There is hardly any muzzle flip, most of the recoil is straight back into my palm.

I found a guy that will machine the cylinder to accept moonclips, but the dark protective finish would largely be lost. I read that the dark finish is to protect the titanium from the corrosion of the hot gases. I'd imagine it's the front face of the cylinder that would receive the hot gases, no? What sort of hot gased does the rear face of the cylinder receive, if any?

All you using a pocket holster, or simply dumping in a pocket?


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have the ruger sp 101 and shoot the 357. I like to practice with what I will carry.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Jack Rillen said:


> I took a look at the Hogue site, but was unsure as to which grip you were referring to.
> 
> I shot the new gun at the range today, used some 38SP, recoil is quite stout, but manageable. I was surprised to discover that I could shoot one-handed just as well as with two hands. There is hardly any muzzle flip, most of the recoil is straight back into my palm.
> 
> ...


I took a look at the Hogue site, but was unsure as to which grip you were referring to. When I go home tonight I will get a # off the package.

I shot the new gun at the range today, used some 38SP, recoil is quite stout, but manageable. I was surprised to discover that I could shoot one-handed just as well as with two hands. There is hardly any muzzle flip, most of the recoil is straight back into my palm. Till ya shot the .357 mag round, you will know a BIG difference. I seen folks sprang there wrist with mag rounds.

I found a guy that will machine the cylinder to accept moonclips, but the dark protective finish would largely be lost. I read that the dark finish is to protect the titanium from the corrosion of the hot gases. I'd imagine it's the front face of the cylinder that would receive the hot gases, no? What sort of hot gased does the rear face of the cylinder receive, if any? Don't mill it for moon clips it will weaken the chambers and void the warranty on the gun. There are many speed strips and speed loaders out there for the 340PD.

All you using a pocket holster, or simply dumping in a pocket?
I have a ankle holster, in the pant leather holster, uncle mike pocket holster and uncle mikes soft in the pant holster, sometimes just dump it in my pocket.


----------



## Jack Rillen (Sep 10, 2008)

(this happed yesterday, Weds. Night)

Just got back from the range with it. I brought a coupe of boxes of 38SP, thought I'd try that first and then later try some 38+P.

First round fired was quite surprising. The thing pounded my palm, and I thought to myself that now I understood what everyone had been saying about the recoil in this gun. I wasn't very happy, as I wanted something for a pocket, and this bugger is almost too much to handle in only 38SP! What about 38+P i thought?

I shot a few more, and by the 6th shot I was feeling much better about it. It's a funny thing how one gets used to recoil. i held the gun quite tightly and started concentrating on how the grip felt. After about the 15 round or so, no more surprises. It's smacks my palm quite hard, but I could easily handle the gun in a self-defense situation. Occasional practice would be okay, it's just that thi sgun is not a range gun. You don't really shot if for fun. Quite a flame thrower, and emits a loud report.

I shot a box of 38SP. Near the end of the box, I felt adventurous, I decided to try a few one-handed. I figured that, in a SD sitz, I'd likely need to shoot quickly with one hand. Guess what. It was no harder to shoot with my one hand, and here's why. This gun has hardly any muzzle flip. The grip is pounded straight back. No flip makes it easy to handle one handed. And it was pretty accurate at 10 yrds. 

I think a little broader grip, wider in the rear, would be helpful for me, as it would spread the load over a larger area.

Next step is to select some 38+P. Any suggestions? I was thinking of Spear 38 +P short barrel hollowpoints.


----------



## Jack Rillen (Sep 10, 2008)

(this happened today. I screwed up theses posts, but you'll figure it out.)

Okay, woke up this morning, hand felt surprising good. Went to a an outdoor range today, a gun club, the guys were shooting some stages and some steel, practicing up for an upcoming IDPA match. 

I have never shot outdoors, and have never shot steel. They had five steel targets, (pretty large) shaped in the form of a V. They were about 17 yrds away I think. I shot an XD9 SC, did well, shot slowly enough to hit each and every target, but still shot pretty quickly, especially considering it was my first time. Loaded up a S&W 625 with 230gr FMJ, felt easy easier. In some way, it's a more satisfying gun to shoot than my XD9SC. I have to give it some thought why, but it just is.

Then I shot some steel plate sized targets, in a line, the kind that drop over and you pull up with a long rope. Being a beginner, I took my time, hit all 7 (?) no problem, wit both the 625 and the XD. I've come to learn that XD shoots about 4 inches to the left, (figure that out yesterday,) so today I simply aimed for the right edge of the plate. The guy next to me said I was hitting pretty near center.

Anyway, I had brought my 340PD with me. Initially I thought I'd give the hand a rest. My palm felt slightly bruised. But then, I said f_ck it, loaded one Winchester 357, a 158gr JSP. I had the weirdest feeling of anticipation as I slowly pulled the trigger. I'm saying to myself, what can happen? I kept thinking to myself that that one guy said shooting 357 out of the 340PD was like a car wreck! Broken wrist? Nah. Gun's gonna flip out of my hand? Nah, I told myself. Heard that second little click in the action, here goes... Done, no problem!
It felt a little like the first few shots of 38 SP when I first shot the gun the day before. I wasn't surprised like that first day and first couple of rounds. I ran back to the table, loaded 5 more 357's, fired them all at that steel. Boom, boom, boom, boom, boom. Only hit two. The guy behind me said I was looking at the front fiber optic, but the back site, (fixed, black) was getting lost in the black of the gun further down the barrel. I found that hard to believe, so I loaded 5 more 38SP, and I took on the steel again, On my second sighting, I realized he was right. I lined up and fired that round, but the rear site was "looking" at a point down along the barrel, not the fiber optic. Weird. I'll need to practice more. Might paint a couple of white dots so that can pick up that tiny rear sight better.

Anyway, I found out that I'll have no problem using 357's for self-defense. I'm not going to practice much with them, might wear a glove, but really, it was MUCH easier that I had thought. Now I do have a pretty meaty hand, and my wrists are pretty thick and wide, so maybe it affects me less. I've heard some say the 357 really hurts their wrist. My wrist is just fine. My only issue is that my palm feels bruised, Actually, while shooting today, it felt like my hand was still slightly bruised from yesterday, and most of the grief was simply the gun slapping back at yesterday's bruises.

Before leaving the range, I dumped 5 357's in the cylinder and popped the thing into my pocket! I've got the ultimate pocket rocket!

If someone is thinking about buying this gun, I'd recommend they rent it and shoot if for *several* days to see how they get accustomed to the recoil. And certainly don't rule out 357's until you've tried them.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Jack - I have a 325PD that I carry. Nothing I want to shoot all day at the range, but have GREAT confidence in hitting My target in a self-defence situation. ALWAYS have a moon clip loaded with some of Hornadys finest in a pocket. Rangetime is important with any firearm, glad it well for You. C-man


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

It is the HOUGE MONOGRIP part # 6000 is the oversize grip for the 340pd it comes with the grip removal tool they run about $20-$25.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Jack Rillen said:


> (this happed yesterday, Weds. Night)
> 
> Just got back from the range with it. I brought a coupe of boxes of 38SP, thought I'd try that first and then later try some 38+P.
> 
> Next step is to select some 38+P. Any suggestions? I was thinking of Spear 38 +P short barrel hollowpoints.


I use the Speer 135 gr Gold Dot +P in my J-frame snubbie. You will not get advertised velocity from a 2" bbl and Gold Dots will expand better at lower velocities than some standard JHPs.

Working on some equivalent handloads, Power Pistol looks to be by far the best propellant for 38 +P; need the newest Speer #14 for data on the 135s, my #13 does not have them.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Jack Rillen said:


> Before leaving the range, I dumped 5 357's in the cylinder and popped the thing into my pocket! I've got the ultimate pocket rocket!


 You should shoot the G33 in .357 Sig now that has the nickname "pocket rocket"


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I bought a pocket holster made by Robert Mika (http://www.frontiernet.net/~akim/) and it's the best $20 or so that I've spent. It's made to custom fit any pistol and it will STAY in your pocket when you draw the gun. I personally would NEVER carry the gun in my pocket without a holster - just me though I guess. Too many things could work their way into the trigger guard and I just don't want to worry about that.

Relative to loads, I've settled (for now) on carrying Speer Gold Dot SB's in .357 / 135 gr GDHP. Nice shooting load for this gun. To each his/her own though. Have fun!


----------

